# My baby cannot relax!



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

I have never ever seen a baby who will not lay their head down on mama's shoulder! My ds will not do that or lay his head down while on his tummy....he will not fall asleep in the carseat or in the stroller. This has been going on since about 3 weeks old! I just want to know if I am the only one with an energizer baby or are there more out there?!?! Do they ever rest?!?


----------



## sweetc (Aug 12, 2003)

Our baby is nick-named the Bionic Baby.... He goes and goes and goes. No cuddling for me unless he happens to nurse to sleep in my arms. I evny those mommas with cuddly ones who snuggle in. Mine just want to crawl and walk!


----------



## cynotgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

Heather, those babies are surely out there. Our babe will relax sometimes, but not when it's sleep time.
She just won't let herself fall asleep! She goes on this way for a week and then crashes for a day. We're trying to get her to take naps and have a bedtime, which I hear will work... we're a week into it!

How old is your baby? I think usually when they are toddlers they start being affectionate.


----------



## Godiva (Sep 5, 2005)

My dd is an energizer baby too. See I was told that new babies sleep most of the day. Uh yeah, someone lied to me. She only sleeps if I nurse her sleep. Most of the day she is up and observing the world. She was rolling over at 2 weeks and inches herself across the bed. She is definatly going to be like her father who spent his childhood streaking in the neighborhood, playing hide and seek in the entire city of kiev, and doing anything but sitting. She's too young to be moving on her own, but with the look in her eyes I can tell she just wants to explore the world.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

My ds is 4 months old. He loves for me to hold him, so it's not that he lacks the affection, but since 3 weeks old he has had a strong neck and always loved being up on my shoulder looking around. He hated the sling and doesn't care for the Mei Tai either.

He's a pretty good sleeper now...he fights it alot, but I try to wait till I know he's good and tired and then I HAVE to swaddle him or else his busy little hands won't let him settle. I rock him down and he's good to go. I am just envious of seeing those babies that will fall asleep anywhere...especially on their mama's shoulder! Sometimes when it's the middle of the night and I put him up there to burp, he'll fall back to sleep and "sort of" put his head down! I love that!


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bailey228*
My dd is an energizer baby too. See I was told that new babies sleep most of the day. Uh yeah, someone lied to me. She only sleeps if I nurse her sleep.

Me too!!! Except mine won't even nurse to sleep. Waaaay to much going on for that. He fights sleep tooth and nail since he was born. He never seems to just take it easy. Always wants to be doing or be entertained. He loves looking around, looking at things, screeching, babbling, farting with his mouth (and the ensuing slobber fest). It takes lots of energy now so I can only imagine what it will be like when he starts to walk!! Ahhh well . . .more motivation to get into shape! To the OP, you are not alone!


----------



## UllaBulla (Jun 10, 2005)

My son was the same way, I remember saying to my husband, "why won't he just lay on my shoulder and relax?" His body was always moving, even as a tiny infant. When I discovered that he was allergic to soy in my breastmilk (and stopped eating soy) he became a lot calmer, and is now quite snuggly. I'm sure personality and age have a big part to play, but for my son going off soy changed everything.


----------



## cee3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cynotgirl*
How old is your baby? I think usually when they are toddlers they start being affectionate.

Some of them







. My son was a non-relaxing baby and he's a non-relaxing toddler (29 months). He's affectionate in his own way, but he's never been a cuddler. Today, while he talked to me about swimming, he stroked my cheek the whole time. So cute. But try to get him to sit on my lap or cuddle up on the couch? Forget it. He's a constant ball of kicking, jumping, re-arranging, sliding, wiggling energy.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Yep, sounds like you've got an Energizer on your hands. Some babies are just like that, as you can tell by the number of responses to your post.

Two other things to consider (but not worry about, as they are possibilities worth considering but not likely enough to stress over) are: (1) Could he be in any sort of discomfort? As someone mentioned earlier, there is the possibility of allergies. Or some babies have silent reflux. (2) Sometimes stiff muscle tone is a sign of other developmental stuff going on. Is the issue more that he goes-and-goes-and-goes and never rests, or do his muscles actually have trouble relaxing? I know that with foster babies, we are told that for developmental reasons, if babies don't ever start "molding" into us foster parents as we hold them/start snuggling against us, we should bring it to the attention of the developmental specialists. Often it is just personality, or in the cases of foster babies-- reactionary responses to life situations-- but sometimes it is other stuff.

Still, as I said. I wouldn't worry. It truly does sound that your kid is just cut out to be on the move. You might have a kid who runs before he walks LOL.


----------

